# How to install MTS Mblaze in Backtrack  R3?



## ©mß (Sep 20, 2013)

I am using Backtrack with live dvd and want to install MTS Mblaze in order to access internet.
But how do I install it in BT?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2013)

start by reading this & be prepared to do a lot of experimenting since you are trying to do it in a live dvd environment not to mention of backtrack which is different from ubuntu:
*askubuntu.com/questions/16935/how-do-i-set-up-an-mts-mblaze-modem


----------



## ©mß (Sep 21, 2013)

How do I install the required package if I dont have internet? :\


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 21, 2013)

obv. thing download it from pc with net access copy to pendrive and install on your pc with no net access.


----------



## ©mß (Sep 21, 2013)

Like tell me how do I open the .deb files because there is no application or else to execute it.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 21, 2013)

to read .deb files you will need to download this too 
	
	



```
*packages.debian.org/squeeze/dpkg
```


----------



## ©mß (Sep 21, 2013)

After downloading this how do I install it in Backtrack?
I am totally new in this.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 21, 2013)

install the above package that will be able to .deb files so after install it your .deb file icon might change like windows


----------



## ©mß (Sep 26, 2013)

How do I install the above package?
And now I have installed Ubuntu.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 26, 2013)

Backtrack is a Debian based package. So just follow the 10.04 - How do I set up an MTS MBlaze modem? - Ask Ubuntu suggested above by whitestar_99.

Those commands posted there will run on Backtrack.

And you install .deb packages by dpkg -i <package_name>

dpkg is by default present in Backtrack as it's a Debian based distribution. If not just do as in the guide.

Otherwise you can also follow Without Driver Procedure, but the GUI settings will not be same as of Ubuntu, but things would be same.


----------

